# Anyone Have a U-CDX?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a general idea of the differences between UKC Open and AKC Open, but would love to hear from someone who has done both. 

I just found out there are two UKC trials nearby in July and I'm thinking it will be a great way to test the Open waters with Quiz.

The differences as I understand them:

1. DOR has a peson walk toward the dog (at the side) as you signal the drop.

2. Someone passes by you during heeling.

3. OOS down is an honor in the ring with a working dog.

I don't think there's any other differences...? ? ?

For those mostly familiar with AKC, was there anything about the differences that you feel messed you up? Is the order the same? Heel on leash/Fig 8/ DOR/ROF/ROH/Broad Jump?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

My dog did not notice the differences whatsoever. The DOR is like this -- call dog, drop dog -- big pause while distracter person walks by dog -- call to front. So make sure the dog is steady when dropped and won't anticipate the 2nd recall command. The person walking in the ring was a non-issue, these dogs are used to people walking around while they heel, they don't realize they're in the ring. Well, if my dog would have remained SITTING during the long sit we would have a U-CDX title -- as of now we need one leg  Boy that is one thing that does NOT change with venues  GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool. Thanks. Is the order of exercises the same as AKC Open A?

I'll double check his steadiness on not anticipating the 2nd recall. I reward/release after the drop quite a bit to prevent anticipation, so I think he'd be okay there.

Thanks for the wish of good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito has the U-CDX, he didn't notice any differences at all. On the DOR the dog is well down before the steward starts walking, so it's not really distracting at all. You typically don't call the dog to front until the steward is well past the dog, so it's really not a big deal.
In the heel free, the walking steward is *supposed* to stay out of your way (seen them get in the way any number of times) but for a dog that's heeling as they're supposed to be, and I'm sure yours is one, they're not even aware of the steward being there.
The honor is the same as the novice honor except you're out of sight.
The order of exercises is the same as in Open A.
Good luck, I'm sure you'll do just fine!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> For those mostly familiar with AKC, was there anything about the differences that you feel messed you up? Is the order the same? Heel on leash/Fig 8/ DOR/ROF/ROH/Broad Jump?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yep. Then honor down than group exercise (sit). 

Layla got her U-CDX before she turned 2 years old with 2 first places and a second place.

I just can't figure out why AKC Open A can't be the same..... :doh::doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think there's just a higher pressure (tension) atmosphere at AKC shows in general. JMO.




goldengirls550 said:


> Yep. Then honor down than group exercise (sit).
> 
> Layla got her U-CDX before she turned 2 years old with 2 first places and a second place.
> 
> I just can't figure out why AKC Open A can't be the same..... :doh::doh:


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Cool. Thanks. Is the order of exercises the same as AKC Open A?
> 
> I'll double check his steadiness on not anticipating the 2nd recall. I reward/release after the drop quite a bit to prevent anticipation, so I think he'd be okay there.
> 
> Thanks for the wish of good luck!


Yeah, I do the same thing -- rarely chain all the elements of the DOR in succession, so it's not a biggie for Fisher either.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think there's just a higher pressure (tension) atmosphere at AKC shows in general. JMO.


I totally agree. Layla freaks out and blows me off on the DOR. That's what's holding us back. She would have nice scores every time too. Grr...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what is she doing, refusing the down totally, or not going all the way down?



goldengirls550 said:


> I totally agree. Layla freaks out and blows me off on the DOR. That's what's holding us back. She would have nice scores every time too. Grr...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool.... now i'm really looking forward to it!


----------

